
Fishbed vs. Falcon: Why the ancient MiG-21's F-16 kill is no fluke - webmobdev
https://www.businesstoday.in/current/economy-politics/fishbed-vs-falcon-why-the-ancient-mig-21-f-16-kill-is-no-fluke/story/324025.html
======
howard941
I don't have a dog in this fight but there's this
[https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/no-proof-india-
sho...](https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/no-proof-india-shot-down-
pakistan-f-16/)

~~~
webmobdev
Then there's this - [https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/its-
mig-21-versus-...](https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/03/article/its-
mig-21-versus-the-f-16-over-kashmir/) \- that says:

> "But denials notwithstanding, the evidence seems increasingly compelling
> against Pakistan’s denial."

